# An Ego Boost



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So....I've been smiling all afternoon. My mom wanted me to go into WallyWorld and purchase a bottle of wine for her.

The cashier mumbled something as I was fumbling in my purse for my wallet. I suddenly realized what she said and looked up, stunned, "Did...Did you just ask to see my I.D.??????"

She squinted at me like I was a weirdo (which I am, but that's beside the point), "Yes..."

I squealed, "I LOVE YOU!" I wanted to hug her, but the counter was in the way.

"Um...You're welcome."

I think I pretty much skipped all the way back to the car.

I mean, I've been working out and all, but wow. I'm only one year shy of getting my senior discount at the bread store AND SHE CARDED ME! WOOOOOOT!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, hate to burst your bubble but some stores have a policy that require proof of age even when you are in yer mid 60's.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Aww, hate to burst your bubble but some stores have a policy that require proof of age even when you are in yer mid 60's.


PHLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBTTTTTZZZZZ!!!! (That's me blowing raspberries at you!)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> PHLLLLLLLLBBBBBBBBBTTTTTZZZZZ!!!! (That's me blowing raspberries at you!)


ROTFL!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Your post made me think of this ;-) (btw, where did all our emojis go? We have such a limited selection now. I wanted the one where there is a little smiley guy ducking under the table)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Just watched that video and.....I wet myself. *snort*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the raspberries Groovey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The smiley's:
I am trying to get TGS to put them back up.
I guess it takes time? They all disappeared on us,in the upgrade. I want them back too. 
When I want to use them, I copy and paste from the thread I made.

If you want to add your concerns there, please do.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/more-smileys-to-add.193335/#post-2061983


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a good feeling?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had the reverse happen at McDonalds, the little twit at the counter wanted to know if I wanted a SR. Coffee! Grrrrr. I'm in better shape than she is and I'm 57, not 65.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Now that isn't right.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Goats Rock said:


> I had the reverse happen at McDonalds, the little twit at the counter wanted to know if I wanted a SR. Coffee! Grrrrr. I'm in better shape than she is and I'm 57, not 65.


Once my dad got close to the Sr. Discount age, he started to get excited...the nearest Fred Meyer's has a senior discount day once a month, and one of the local restaurant does too on Fridays. So he would meet his buddies for coffee so they all could get the senior discount!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah...I got offered a senior discount when I was forty-stinkin'-five. (That was NOT a good day!) That was when I started dying my hair. I do want my discount, but NOT UNTIL I'M OLD!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yayyyyyy! There is no better feeling than being carded! None!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Absolutely, don't rush it, it will be here soon enough right?


----------

